# At Last! Zimbloth's Band Revealed! (Blackout Content)



## zimbloth (Dec 28, 2007)

Okay I figured it was about time I appease the restless masses and share some tunes with you all. These are some rough draft cuts from my band NEMECIDE. This isn't our 'real' demo, but just something I put together at home for the purpose of sharing with some friends. No vocal tracks yet. I am posting in this section rather than the recording one because I'm not really looking for critiques of my mix or tone, but rather to see if people (after a few listens preferably, as the stuff is kind of different) dig it or not 

For those interested though, the amp is a cheap Behringer GMX212 being being mic'd at low volumes w/ a Shure SM57 beta, along with a drum program called BFD. I used a BC Rich with Duncan Blackouts to record this stuff. Bass is just some cheapie direct into my Firepod.

Hope you enjoy it. We have about 20 other songs as well, a lot of variety, but this will paint a decent picture for now. I was going to wait until I got more of our top songs recorded before sharing, but I just am so anxious to finally share shit with people. Alas.....


----------



## Crucified (Dec 28, 2007)

I dig on some of the riffs, personally i like my death metal more on the insane spectrum speed wise. All of the songs had the same slow groove factor to them and I was hoping to hear more blastbeats and fast kick/snare beats. That being said, I'd like to hear a real demo with your actual drummer and vocalist on it.


----------



## darren (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome tones! This stuff is a lot heavier than what i usually listen to, but i'm digging the djent. You have some really nice clear tones that aren't too heavy on the distortion, so the clarity really punches through.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 28, 2007)

Crucified said:


> I dig on some of the riffs, personally i like my death metal more on the insane spectrum speed wise. All of the songs had the same slow groove factor to them and I was hoping to hear more blastbeats and fast kick/snare beats. That being said, I'd like to hear a real demo with your actual drummer and vocalist on it.



We have a lot of fast ones just like that. That said, these never really seemed that slow to me, but I see what you mean. Also we're not really trying to be a straight death metal band, its just one of our main styles we throw into the mix


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 28, 2007)

Neat stuff! I'm digging those Blackouts!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 28, 2007)

darren said:


> Awesome tones! This stuff is a lot heavier than what i usually listen to, but i'm digging the djent. You have some really nice clear tones that aren't too heavy on the distortion, so the clarity really punches through.



Thanks. Its a combination of my technique and those terrific Duncans.


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 28, 2007)

Great stuff Zim.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 28, 2007)

I normally don't listen to this heavy of stuff either, but I like!


----------



## kmanick (Dec 28, 2007)

I like all the clips!
We need some real metal here in Boston


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 28, 2007)

Crucified said:


> I dig on some of the riffs, personally i like my death metal more on the insane spectrum speed wise. All of the songs had the same slow groove factor to them and I was hoping to hear more blastbeats and fast kick/snare beats. That being said, I'd like to hear a real demo with your actual drummer and vocalist on it.




+1


----------



## Cancer (Dec 28, 2007)

darren said:


> Awesome tones! This stuff is a lot heavier than what i usually listen to, but i'm digging the djent. You have some really nice clear tones that aren't too heavy on the distortion, so the clarity really punches through.




This is the first thing I was thinking when I started listening to your clips, they have like this ..."brutal clarity" to them. Is there anyway you can post one or two of them same clips say, using the Carvin, or just a different pickup? I, for one, would love to hear the difference.


----------



## Alpo (Dec 28, 2007)

Some cool stuff you got there.


----------



## Chris (Dec 28, 2007)

You guys have to actually witness Nick's alt-picking in person to see just how much of a fuckin' banshee he is.  It's rediculous.


----------



## _detox (Dec 28, 2007)

Am I the only one that got a sort of Lamb of God As the Palaces Burn vibe? The tone especially.

What kind of vocals would be ontop of these magnificent riffs?


----------



## stuh84 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm liking these a lot, well impressed with the material. That third one with the going down to......what note is it, a G or something like that? Absolutely brilliant.

Like Crucified, I like my death metal a bit more on the extreme side these days, but I loved it all the same. I'll be looking forward to hearing some finished recordings of this


----------



## Durero (Dec 28, 2007)

Enjoyed those a lot Nick 

Nice clear tones indeed


----------



## Shawn (Dec 28, 2007)

Killer stuff, Nick! Awesome tunes. Nice work! Sounds great.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 28, 2007)

Fuck yes. I like the tone for what it is - great for what you're doing in the bedroom.

Can't wait to hear the UL


----------



## Crucified (Dec 28, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> We have a lot of fast ones just like that. That said, these never really seemed that slow to me, but I see what you mean. Also we're not really trying to be a straight death metal band, its just one of our main styles we throw into the mix



Yeah i can get that for sure. Sounds good. I'm used to listening to grindcore and "newer" death metal and since i can hear some traditional death metal influence in the songs it made me want more you know? How far off are you guys to actually getting a full recording out?


----------



## technomancer (Dec 28, 2007)

Damn, that's some good stuff 

What does your vocalist sound like?

And damn people, thank the thread


----------



## Apophis (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice tones, great riffs, rhythm, Great tunes


----------



## Stitch (Dec 28, 2007)

Fuck me sideways Nick! Thats some awesome shit right there!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 28, 2007)

Truly.Fucking.Awesome. 


Nick owns almost every sad newb on here as far as songwriting, IMO. His music is some of the greatest shit I've heard. The perfect blend of brutality, melody, groove, and "frostbite." 


You had some shit up there I haven't heard yet, Nick. That #3, your favorite, mine too. Wicked evil, son.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 28, 2007)

zimbloth, that's some awesome stuff there. those last two songs are phenomenal. i'd love to hear the blackout through a better amp (ul or dragon? ).


----------



## playstopause (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm pleasantly surprised.
Too heavy-ish for my own taste, but many great qualities in these demos: great guitar playing, great song compositions and structures, etc. I see a great future for your band. 

\m/


----------



## Decipher (Dec 28, 2007)

That was some Brutal offering!!  Keep it up dude!! Sounding good.


----------



## budda (Dec 28, 2007)

great stuff nick!

i would love to hear the finish product. sign me up to buy it lol. I just really hope the vocals go well with the music . can i be your vocalist? lol.

do you listen to 'if hope dies" at all by chance? that first tune reminded me of them a fair bit.

PS: i find the speed to be just fine


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 28, 2007)

Sounds very promising. What is your vocalist like?


----------



## Axel (Dec 28, 2007)

Excellent stuff. The guitar tone is really good imo.


----------



## Pirelli (Dec 28, 2007)

Just listened through all of these. They had really great, tight playing dude. I'd be interested to hear them with vocals.

I really liked the breakdown in the first!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow I really appreciate all the nice comments. I never know what to expect from people who are listening to us for the first time. When you're a band who does something different and combines 6-7 different genres, you're always at risk of alienating some people when a song strays from someones style of choice, but I'm glad a lot of you seem to dig it.

I'll now respond to some of the comments 



Cancer said:


> This is the first thing I was thinking when I started listening to your clips, they have like this ..."brutal clarity" to them. Is there anyway you can post one or two of them same clips say, using the Carvin, or just a different pickup? I, for one, would love to hear the difference.



Perhaps. Yeah it's really clear. It's mostly just how I play, but the blackouts and that Behringer have a really clear nice sound to it. On our real CD I'll be tracking with my Invader equipped Rico 7 as well as the blackout equipped one.



Chris said:


> You guys have to actually witness Nick's alt-picking in person to see just how much of a fuckin' banshee he is.  It's rediculous.



Haha nice. I was pretty nervous at Drew's place actually, I thought I played terrible 



_detox said:


> Am I the only one that got a sort of Lamb of God As the Palaces Burn vibe? The tone especially.



I'm guessing you're making that comparison because I'm a huge mid-range guy and that's something they're known for too  I'm not personally a fan of them, some of the guys in my band are though.



stuh84 said:


> I'm liking these a lot, well impressed with the material. That third one with the going down to......what note is it, a G or something like that? Absolutely brilliant.



Cool man. All of our songs are in the the following tuning: ADGCFAD. No G in there, but sometimes we do those 'inverted' 4th chords that sound lower than they are as well. Although in that particular song i don't think we do 



Crucified said:


> Yeah i can get that for sure. Sounds good. I'm used to listening to grindcore and "newer" death metal and since i can hear some traditional death metal influence in the songs it made me want more you know? How far off are you guys to actually getting a full recording out?



Right now I just am pumping out some of these types of mp3s to use in the meantime, MySpace or whatnot. Our full CD is probably a couple months away still. 

I'll post more clips soon, which I think death metal fans will like more. I love DM but the way I write, I just enjoy mixing different styles into something new and fresh. I'll leave the pure DM for the masters like Nile or Cannibal Corpse  I'm all about making our own niche right now, although me and another band member have discussed having just a pure DM side project someday.



technomancer said:


> What does your vocalist sound like? And damn people, thank the thread



He's really good. He has a lot of range, lots of character, but as of now he doesn't do clean singing. We try to make the guitars the melody, and our singer part of what makes shit heavy. It's tough to compare him, but I hear a lot of Phil Anselmo in him but different. He's not a deep growler or anything, but he's not screaming like a bashee all the time either. You'll hear him soon, I think he compliments the songs very well, but just the nature of the business dictates that a lot of people won't like his style I'm sure, which is cool 



The Dark Wolf said:


> Truly.Fucking.Awesome.
> 
> 
> Nick owns almost every sad newb on here as far as songwriting, IMO. His music is some of the greatest shit I've heard. The perfect blend of brutality, melody, groove, and "frostbite."
> ...



Wow, that means a lot Bob, thanks. I appreciate the praise. Thank you to everyone else who's thrown along compliments as well. 



budda said:


> great stuff nick!
> 
> i would love to hear the finish product. sign me up to buy it lol. I just really hope the vocals go well with the music . can i be your vocalist? lol.
> 
> ...



Thanks man. I can't say I've ever of "If Hope Dies". If something I/we wrote sounds like them, that's purely a coincidence 



playstopause said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised.
> Too heavy-ish for my own taste, but many great qualities in these demos: great guitar playing, great song compositions and structures, etc. I see a great future for your band.



I hope so, we've put in a ton of time writing and developing chemistry, I can't wait to get it out there and tour as much as possible. It's such a natural high for me, I love it.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow Nick that shit is awesome Keep it up and we want a full length album now dammit


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 28, 2007)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Wow Nick that shit is awesome Keep it up and we want a full length album now dammit



We joke around that our debut album should be a Double CD box set w/ live DVD because we have nearly 30 songs. We'll somehow have to get it down to 10-12 and go from there 

I can't wait to have a full length too


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey, you could have a 30 song album. I wouldnt mind at all  I dig it since it's not "holy crap death metal" but still heavy as fuck. 

LMAO @ not frostbitten enough. 

And I agree with TDW, excellent songwriting.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 28, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Hey, you could have a 30 song album. I wouldnt mind at all  I dig it since it's not "holy crap death metal" but still heavy as fuck.
> 
> LMAO @ not frostbitten enough.
> 
> And I agree with TDW, excellent songwriting.



Haha I'd like that too, but I have a feeling that would be career suicide  Plus, our label would never allow it. We are going to record each and every song we have anyways though, for our own pleasure, posting online, b-sides, whatever. Just the actual CD I'm sure won't have more than 10-12 tunes


----------



## Edroz (Dec 28, 2007)

digging the tunes Zim , keep 'em coming!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok for people who want something faster, try this one on for size. This is one the other guitarist wrote, kickass song, with one of the most brutal end sections of all-time IMO 

[media]http://www.nemecide.com/MySpace%20Demo%202007/29.mp3[/media]


----------



## _detox (Dec 28, 2007)

The new one is REALLY good. You guys do fast well.  

It must be the midrange thing that makes me think of LoG, and the playing is a little similar too. Which is not a bad thing at all for me.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

So like, how do I get that djent sound??? 

I like your riffage a whole lot man. It reminds me of Blood Red Throne. \m/


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 28, 2007)

_detox said:


> The new one is REALLY good. You guys do fast well.



I'm glad you like it. I added it to the start of the thread as well.



Ryan said:


> I like your riffage a whole lot man. It reminds me of Blood Red Throne. \m/



Thanks dude  I've never heard of Blood Red Throne but I'll have to check it out


----------



## Michael (Dec 28, 2007)

I dig this stuff man.  

Reminds me a little of Blood Red Throne too, and Arsis. 

Nice right hand too. I bet you can pull off some wicked solos.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 28, 2007)

Nick, it's real what you said me about getting nice tones micing a cheapass amp 

I dig it, I will listen the rest of the songs


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 28, 2007)

Yep. That new tune/end section?

Br00tal. Wow. 

Great stuff.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 28, 2007)

Michael said:


> I dig this stuff man.
> 
> Reminds me a little of Blood Red Throne too, and Arsis.
> 
> Nice right hand too. I bet you can pull off some wicked solos.



Yeah I can play solos certainly, just usually with this project I don't find many places to add those in. I don't like forcing it. We have some, but I find that writing catchy harmonies will stick in peoples head more. I believe in writing solos that you could actually sing along to you know? I guess I'm inspired by the swedish type bands in that regard. Arch Enemy's solos I hum along to all the time.

Blood Red Throne again eh? I can't say I really am familiar w/ them or Arsis for that matter. I'll have to check them out, hopefully we don't sound TOO much like 'em 



skinhead said:


> Nick, it's real what you said me about getting nice tones micing a cheapass amp
> 
> I dig it, I will listen the rest of the songs



Thanks Frank. Yeah I mean it's just my opinion but I'll take mic'ing this $200 practice amp anyday over anything going direct, even my VHT. 

Let me know how you like the other songs, I dig the feedback 



The Dark Wolf said:


> Yep. That new tune/end section?
> 
> Br00tal. Wow.
> 
> Great stuff.



Yeah Bob, we have a really hard time composing ourselves when that end part kicks in, I'm hoping people get sent to the hospital in pits during that song someday (I'll wish them a full recovery of course!)


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow - I'm pretty blown away. There wouldn't happen to be a place I can buy/download this, would there? 

Boston, eh? I'd pay to see you guys definitely


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 28, 2007)

FUCK that was brutal
reminds me of Deicide mixed with Amon Amarth mixed with Arch Enemy
!!!

great tone and riffs


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 28, 2007)

Codyyy said:


> Wow - I'm pretty blown away. There wouldn't happen to be a place I can buy/download this, would there?



Haha, not yet, but you're more than welcome to PayPal me a large sum and I'll burn you a CD 



Codyyy said:


> Boston, eh? I'd pay to see you guys definitely



Cool man, we'll let you know when our next show is  Where do you live ?



Sabu2k1 said:


> FUCK that was brutal
> reminds me of Deicide mixed with Amon Amarth mixed with Arch Enemy
> !!!
> 
> great tone and riffs



Now _there's_ a comparison I can get behind! Amon Amarth and Arch Enemy are among my favorite bands  Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 28, 2007)

+1 to the Lamb Of God comparisons. That was the first thing I noticed, the guitar/drum interplay, the thrashy-but-not-really grooves and that mid-heavy "rubber band" tone you have going made me think Lamb Of God instantly. Not my style, but you do it as well as any of the other bands in that style, good luck


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 28, 2007)

I can totally see the Amon Amarth and Arch Enemy thing, too.

2 bands I also love. Probably why I dig this music so much.


Oddly, Nick, even though you're no LoG fan, I am a HUGE LoG fan, but yet, I still totally dig your music, even if that sound isn't your bag. (Although, I'd say you're way closer to AM/AE than LoG.)

Odd.


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 28, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Haha, not yet, but you're more than welcome to PayPal me a large sum and I'll burn you a CD
> 
> Cool man, we'll let you know when our next show is  Where do you live ?







I live in Littleton, about 45 minutes from Boston. Chances are, I wouldn't make it to a smaller show, but (I don't know how recognized you guys are) if you ever open for or play with one of my favorite bands, I'd definitely be there!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 28, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I can totally see the Amon Amarth and Arch Enemy thing, too.
> 
> 2 bands I also love. Probably why I dig this music so much.
> 
> ...



Yeah I can see that aspect of it. Some people in my band do dig Lamb of God, but it's not really my scene. I'm definitely more inspired by the european type stuff guitar-wise, except for Nile/CC.

I'm really glad you dig it, I'll be posting more tunes soon. 



Codyyy said:


> I live in Littleton, about 45 minutes from Boston. Chances are, I wouldn't make it to a smaller show, but (I don't know how recognized you guys are) if you ever open for or play with one of my favorite bands, I'd definitely be there!



We've been writing together for 2+ years but we've only just started to play shows. I'll let you know when more gigs turn up and you can decide then


----------



## Abaddon (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey All, this is Bud, the other guitar player in Nemecide. I'm just throwing in my 2 cents here and saying thanks to everyone for all the compliments. I just wanted to address the LoG references; i used to be a bigger fan of them than i am now, but i did get a lot of influence from them from their 1st 2 cds (even a little from the 3rd). So that may have a little something to do with it. But yea, i too think it's more along the lines of Arch Enemy and Amon Amarth, but more violent.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool shit man  Now I am curious as to the vocals + all the leads and stuff that will be adorning the songs 

Can't wait to hear it fully done dude!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Dec 28, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah I can play solos certainly, just usually with this project I don't find many places to add those in. I don't like forcing it. We have some, but I find that writing catchy harmonies will stick in peoples head more. I believe in writing solos that you could actually sing along to you know? I guess I'm inspired by the swedish type bands in that regard. Arch Enemy's solos I hum along to all the time.


There are loads of places begging for some leads, in the first 3-4 songs you can tell when it needs one, there's some riffs completely suited to some lead playing that fall at natural feeling points to go off on a "guitar hero foot on top of the mountain worship me mortals" tangent. 

So yeah, i can see places all over the shop!

p.s: This is just reminding me that I really should get that last bit of putting everything together to post up shit I've been doing as well, so this has given me some more drive to get it finished!


----------



## budda (Dec 28, 2007)

zim, check out MySpace.com - IF HOPE DIES [new webstore up] - Auburn, New York - Metal / Hardcore / Surf - www.myspace.com/ifhopedies i think you may dig it.

i didnt really hear amon amarth or arch enemy in there, i was just tryin to make sense of the musical prowess that was invading my eardrums 

it'll take a few listens to draw some comparisons. amon amarth ftw.


----------



## -K4G- (Dec 28, 2007)

pretty awesome. groovy but heavy at the same time.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 28, 2007)

cool beans man. It's definitely reminiscent of AA/AE.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 29, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> There are loads of places begging for some leads, in the first 3-4 songs you can tell when it needs one, there's some riffs completely suited to some lead playing that fall at natural feeling points to go off on a "guitar hero foot on top of the mountain worship me mortals" tangent.
> 
> So yeah, i can see places all over the shop!
> 
> p.s: This is just reminding me that I really should get that last bit of putting everything together to post up shit I've been doing as well, so this has given me some more drive to get it finished!



That's interesting man. I really haven't seen it that way, but you may have a point. If you could fill me in on these places that are begging for some leads, perhaps I can look into it. We have some solos, but in general the songs just usually seem fine as is, but maybe you're right. I just don't like forcing it.

Usually what naturally seems right for these songs is to just have melodic interludes or little harmony lead parts that are catchy, more so than 'guitar solos'. The main issue is usually once we write a song I just move on and don't go back and start thinking of more parts to add unless it feels incomplete. But now that you think of it, maybe it could use some more leads.

Interesting perspective, thanks. I'd like to think the songs are good enough as is though. Plenty of fun stuff to latch on to I think, but I'm always up for improving.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 29, 2007)

James could be right, Nick, but I pretty much agree with you.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 29, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Ok for people who want something faster, try this one on for size. This is one the other guitarist wrote, kickass song, with one of the most brutal end sections of all-time IMO



Damn this stuff all kicks ass  

Definitely put me down for a cd when you guys have it ready


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 29, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Damn this stuff all kicks ass
> 
> Definitely put me down for a cd when you guys have it ready



Will do  Thanks dude.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Dec 29, 2007)

zim, i just listened to that last song, and your trem picking is fucking impressive.
i'm not much for this style of music anymore, but i would buy it just for the sheer articulation and precision.
killer shit zim. killer.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 29, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> zim, i just listened to that last song, and your trem picking is fucking impressive.
> i'm not much for this style of music anymore, but i would buy it just for the sheer articulation and precision.
> killer shit zim. killer.



Thanks a lot Shawn, I appreciate it. Yeah it's a lot of fun to play.


----------



## amonb (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds very Pro 

Would love to hear vocals but sounds like you did the best you could to give the stuff to us.



zimbloth said:


> This is a very old song we wrote about 2 years ago. We almost never play this anymore but a lot of people in our crew love it, so here it is!



So you have a crew already? Like people helping with gear and whatnot? Cool.


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 29, 2007)

the first song sounded alot like something Kreator would write if they used 7 strings. I liked it.

All songs sounded pretty cool. Great tone


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 29, 2007)

maliciousteve said:


> the first song sounded alot like something Kreator would write if they used 7 strings. I liked it.
> 
> All songs sounded pretty cool. Great tone



Interesting. Thanks dude. Yeah that Behringer is really sweet, I only had to do minimal EQ'ing in Sonar.


----------



## Blexican (Dec 29, 2007)

Holy hell, Zim! Your tone is fucking godlike! That Behringer sounds fantastic, I might have to check one out for a practice amp. Your songwriting is stellar as well, and I can't wait to hear this when it's actually mic'ed through the Pitbull.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 29, 2007)

zim, great stuff man, you and i write and sound very similar, i'm a big death metal fan and the majority of my writing with my band is toward the dm side, but i like putting in some good melody in there and basically blend some catchier and more melodic parts in while still retaining the brutatility. Very good stuff, i'm looking forward to hearing your singer on those tracks.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 30, 2007)

Blexican said:


> Holy hell, Zim! Your tone is fucking godlike! That Behringer sounds fantastic, I might have to check one out for a practice amp. Your songwriting is stellar as well, and I can't wait to hear this when it's actually mic'ed through the Pitbull.



Yeah the tone is cool, the GMX212 is a clone of the Tech21 Trademark 60. Just about every other Behringer amp/modeler sounds like dogshit though. We cant wait to hear the songs w/ our real rigs too 

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 30, 2007)

Actually, it's a clone of the Trademark 10 or 30(same thing) preamp, the TM-60 has a very weird preamp that's suited more towards blues/rock. The TM120 and 300(head) have another different preamp. Fucking Tech21 and their insane amp designers, if they'd just made a bunch of amps based on the TM10 they'd have more sales, IMO.

This clip makes me want one of their smaller TM30 clones, because you can get it with built in effects I think.


----------



## bulb (Dec 30, 2007)

hey zim sounds great!
tone sounds awesome especially considering what you are using!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 30, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> Actually, it's a clone of the Trademark 10 or 30(same thing) preamp, the TM-60 has a very weird preamp that's suited more towards blues/rock.



Oh okay, I figured they were all the same. I compared it to the 60 because mine is a 60w 2x12 amp. I'd actually rather have this Behringer than the real thing. I've played Drew's TM30 and it sounds terrific, but it's almost exactly the same, but this one has a zillion cool fx (delay and chorus are fantastic), tuner, noisegate and lots of neat things - plus it's cheaper. Since the tone is identical I'd go with this one. That said you can't go wrong either way.



bulb said:


> hey zim sounds great!
> tone sounds awesome especially considering what you are using!



Thanks Bulb


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 30, 2007)

I have the 1x10 version of the Behringer, along with the 2x12, and the 1x10 sounds pretty cool, too. I use it for small jams, or for playing while I watch some TV.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 30, 2007)

definitely much better tone from blackouts than EMG's. sick dude. great playing too


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 30, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> definitely much better tone from blackouts than EMG's. sick dude. great playing too



Thanks man


----------



## Jason (Dec 31, 2007)

I was going by the 2x10 version cause I could have gotten it dirt cheap and it got sold


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 31, 2007)

They rock, dude. Jump on it if you can.

And! They're really neutral (for a guitar amp), and have lots of ins/outs, making them perfect for use with modelers.


----------



## deathmask666 (Dec 31, 2007)

This was fucking awesome!!! There are alot of riffs that sound similar to the stuff i come up with.

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Jason (Dec 31, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> They rock, dude. Jump on it if you can.
> 
> And! They're really neutral (for a guitar amp), and have lots of ins/outs, making them perfect for use with modelers.





Jason said:


> I was going by the 2x10 version cause I could have gotten it dirt cheap and it got sold


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2007)

deathmask666 said:


> This was fucking awesome!!! There are alot of riffs that sound similar to the stuff i come up with.
> 
> FUCK YEAH!



Sweet man! Thanks dude. There's a lot more where that came from, so stay tuned


----------



## Toshiro (Dec 31, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Oh okay, I figured they were all the same. I compared it to the 60 because mine is a 60w 2x12 amp. I'd actually rather have this Behringer than the real thing. I've played Drew's TM30 and it sounds terrific, but it's almost exactly the same, but this one has a zillion cool fx (delay and chorus are fantastic), tuner, noisegate and lots of neat things - plus it's cheaper. Since the tone is identical I'd go with this one. That said you can't go wrong either way.



Yeah, that's the main reason I'd take the Behringer over the Tech21, the built in effects. I need a semi-quiet practice set-up(the GNX isn't cutting it) and it's either one of these, or a Vox AD30VT-XL.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's another song. This one isn't really one of our favorites, it won't make the CD, but alas check it out anyways and let me know what you think. This song is about Vikings. Really.

[media]http://www.nemecide.com/MySpace%20Demo%202007/25.mp3[/media]


----------



## Nick (Dec 31, 2007)

so far ive enjoyed all of them. Some more than others

great stuff, something id buy deffinetly


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 31, 2007)

Nick said:


> great stuff, something id buy deffinetly



Cool, I'll hold you to that!  Happy New Year man


----------



## deathmask666 (Dec 31, 2007)

That last was...YES!

Vikings = Metal

DEATH TO FALSE METAL!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 2, 2008)

deathmask666 said:


> That last was...YES!
> 
> Vikings = Metal
> 
> DEATH TO FALSE METAL!



Glad you dig it. It's funny, when we play that one live, our singer gets everyone to chant "ROW!.... ROW!....." throughout the whole intro as he makes a paddling gesture  The song just makes us think of vikings for some reason.


----------



## amonb (Jan 2, 2008)

I really can't wait to hear the vocals. The music is OK to me (no offence Nick, I just am not a big fan of this Arch Enemy type sound), but I think the vocals will make or break Nemecide (for me).

I liked the viking song  I think cause its a bit slower and the drums really give you something to sink your teeth into.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's OK, I like this music enough for 10 amonb's.


----------



## amonb (Jan 2, 2008)

I have no doubt


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 2, 2008)

I think we sound nothing like Arch Enemy. I wish we did  

Anyways Amon, if you like vocals along the lines of Phil Anselmo you should dig our singer somewhat. I'd say like a mix between Phil and the guy from All That Remains, maybe a little bit like Lamb of God too but with WAY more range.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 2, 2008)

I love Phil Anselmo vocals.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 2, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I love Phil Anselmo vocals.



Yeah I mean, I'm not trying to give you the wrong idea, he doesn't sound _just _like him. But he's the only person I can really compare him to that I can put my finger on. The guy from All That Remains is in the ballpark too. Can't stand that band though.


----------



## amonb (Jan 2, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Anyways Amon, if you like vocals along the lines of Phil Anselmo you should dig our singer somewhat. I'd say like a mix between Phil and the guy from All That Remains, maybe a little bit like Lamb of God too but with WAY more range.



That sounds awesome dude. I hope I am not giving you the wrong impression, I think you guys are gunna go real far because you live and breath this stuff, and nothing beats dedication like that. Best of luck!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fuck dedication. Nick's shit is awesome. 'Nuff said.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Amon, but I don't mind if our sound isn't someones preferred style - it's not even mine! I love my band and our songs, but in a perfect world I'd be doing more Dimmu Borgir meets My Dying Bride kind of stuff. You have to make most of the personnel you have though, which I think we do


----------



## amonb (Jan 2, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Thanks Amon, but I don't mind if our sound isn't someones preferred style - it's not even mine! I love my band and our songs, but in a perfect world I'd be doing more Dimmu Borgir meets My Dying Bride kind of stuff.



Thats very honest! And that Dimmu Borgir meets My Dying Bride thing would sound awesome! Enthroned Darkness Triumphant is one of my faves.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 2, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Thanks Amon, but I don't mind if our sound isn't someones preferred style - it's not even mine! I love my band and our songs, but in a perfect world I'd be doing more Dimmu Borgir meets My Dying Bride kind of stuff. You have to make most of the personnel you have though, which I think we do



^ I think that's when the best music comes out, Nick. It's like Jessica Alba - mixed genes often leads to beauty.

Mixed musical influences leads to unique and interesting sounds. If everyone likes exactly the same thing, a band sounds like a clone.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 2, 2008)

amonb said:


> Thats very honest! And that Dimmu Borgir meets My Dying Bride thing would sound awesome! Enthroned Darkness Triumphant is one of my faves.



I'm sure I'll have grim side projects like that someday, but I'm 100% dedicated to this band. I do hope to infuse some more symphonic elements to this band someday though, assuming it fits in.


----------



## daybean (Jan 2, 2008)

great stuff like the blackout sound but i think you brought out the sound


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 3, 2008)

daybean said:


> great stuff like the blackout sound but i think you brought out the sound



Hah, thanks  

I'll be recording some more tunes this weekend. Looking forward to getting more feedback, this has been interesting for me


----------



## Sentient (Jan 3, 2008)

Just saw (& heard) this thread for the first time today. Dude, between the tone and the riffs, that stuff is the epitome of everything I love about metal. Fuckin' thumbs up, man. I'd buy this in a heartbeat. Hell, I wish everything sounded this good. Put me down as yet another dude that'd love to see this come out as a 2-cd debut.  

Do you & Bud come up with the riffs somewhat equally, or are most of these yours, or his? Regardless, fucking superb, dude. 

(PS: Loved the viking tune. )


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 3, 2008)

Sentient said:


> Just saw (& heard) this thread for the first time today. Dude, between the tone and the riffs, that stuff is the epitome of everything I love about metal. Fuckin' thumbs up, man. I'd buy this in a heartbeat. Hell, I wish everything sounded this good. Put me down as yet another dude that'd love to see this come out as a 2-cd debut.
> 
> Do you & Bud come up with the riffs somewhat equally, or are most of these yours, or his? Regardless, fucking superb, dude.
> 
> (PS: Loved the viking tune. )



I'll get to your question in a minute, but first of all, thank you very much dude.

As for who comes up with the riffs? I'll break it down song by song for you in a moment, but in general one of two things will happen: 1) One of us comes up with the majority of the song, and the other will come up with cool parts to add to it (be it a lead, interlude, breakdown, outro, whatever) or 2) We'll just write the riffs together as we go in a 50/50 kind of thing. There are a few of songs I wrote entirely by myself, and one or two he came up with entirely himself, but usually it's a collaboration. 

In terms of the songs I posted though, The first one (22 - we have song titles finally but I forget so I still go by #s) I wrote IIRC. The second one (13) I wrote most of it, I believe Buddy and I collaborated on some of the breakdown/interlude stuff though. The third one (11) I wrote accept for the breakdown IIRC. The fourth one (9), I'd say he wrote most of it, but I tweaked it somewhat. I think the only parts I came up with on that one were the chorus and the ending. The fifth one (29) Buddy pretty much wrote entirely himself. Yeah, that was 100% him. The 'viking' one (25 - which I posted later in this thread in case anyone missed it), I honestly don't remember I think we went 50/50 on it.

Hope that answers it. I'll be posting more soon.

PS: Hey Dan, if you're reading this, I know you contributed to the songs too, he asked about riffs not drums


----------



## Sentient (Jan 3, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I'll be posting more soon.



Excellent. Thanks for the details on the credits, and I look forward to hearing some more. Post all ya want, of that badass riffage. I'm lovin' it.  

[action=Sentient]will be putting all samples posted so far onto a cd, so he can be listening to Nemecide in the car later today. \m/[/action]


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 3, 2008)

Sentient said:


> Excellent. Thanks for the details on the credits, and I look forward to hearing some more. Post all ya want, of that badass riffage. I'm lovin' it.
> 
> [action=Sentient]will be putting all samples posted so far onto a cd, so he can be listening to Nemecide in the car later today. \m/[/action]



Haha awesome man


----------



## loktide (Jan 10, 2008)

nice stuff man!


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 15, 2008)

Man .. zimbloth awesome guitar rack you have written ... everything is so gelled all together .. the guitar and drums  Man ... i still can't believe you can gey such a good tone out of the GMX212 ... the tone is so pro! ... Did you use the Califonia and hi gain set up? Man go to go to the store to try these amps ... I think i just heard my new amp replacement for my Line 6 spider 2 ... Do you know if the 30 watts from Behringer is just as good? The 30 watts with the 10in speaker .. with DSP .. ?


----------



## eon_shift (Jan 16, 2008)

That was amazing just amazing I liked that more than most of the stuff on my ipod. You have got to make a cd a cell it to all of us.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 16, 2008)

mat091285 said:


> Man .. zimbloth awesome guitar rack you have written ... everything is so gelled all together .. the guitar and drums  Man ... i still can't believe you can gey such a good tone out of the GMX212 ... the tone is so pro! ... Did you use the Califonia and hi gain set up? Man go to go to the store to try these amps ... I think i just heard my new amp replacement for my Line 6 spider 2 ... Do you know if the 30 watts from Behringer is just as good? The 30 watts with the 10in speaker .. with DSP .. ?



Thanks dude, I appreciate it. Yeah I still can't believe the tone I get from that amp as well. I don't use the California setting no. I use the 'British' amp model on the 'hot' mode using the 'UK' speaker setting. My EQ is roughly bass 6.5, mids 4.5, treble 7.8 (just a touch below 8, it is very sensitive), gain and presence on 10 (would never do this with a tube amp but it works here honest), and then level and master set to taste. For these recordings, I was using a fairly quiet sound. Channel volume on about 2.5 and the master on 3.

I had a Spider 2 once upon a time, I promise you this would destroy it. I'm not sure about the 30w version of the GMX though, I'm sure it's fine, just likely doesn't have the same tight bass response as the 2x12 version.



eon_shift said:


> That was amazing just amazing I liked that more than most of the stuff on my ipod. You have got to make a cd a cell it to all of us.



Wow thanks man, I appreciate the compliments. That's definitely the plan, I'm really looking forward to recording a proper CD. These homemade clips are nice but doesn't do it justice  

Just out of curiosity, which clips did you like the most? I'm interested to hear which ones people prefer. As aside, the clips I've posted contain 2-3 of our main songs, but the majority of our best material has yet to be recorded, so stay tuned


----------



## Slayer89 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dude, all this stuff is beyond sick. I think the Viking tune would sound better with different drums, though. I love the riffs, but the drums are just rubbing me the wrong way. I think it's more the sound of them than what's being played, though.

Anyway, put me on the list for buying this stuff when available.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dude I've been listening to at least one of your songs almost every day since you put these up, great shit man.
I'm just really wondering what they sound like with vocals.


----------



## Jason (Jan 16, 2008)

VicerExciser said:


> Dude I've been listening to at least one of your songs almost every day since you put these up, great shit man.
> I'm just really wondering what they sound like with vocals.



BREEEE BREEE!!!!  I KEED I KEED!


----------



## Edroz (Jan 16, 2008)

Jason said:


> BREEEE BREEE!!!!  I KEED I KEED!







i really shouldn't be laughing, as i've played (and still do) in countless death metal bands, but you just seem to come in at just the right moment every time.


----------



## mat091285 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey zimbloth .. really dig track 29 alot ... i am at work now .. rocking your tunes and programming at the same time haha ... Motivation! ... btw .. track 29 really is one of the sweeter track ... maybe i favour thrashy speed metal. I sense a BDM influence  which is currently one of my favorite bands. I can't wait to hear your bands full demos haha. Btw .. read your first post and you said you have your new Blackouts fitted into your BC rich. Do you have any pics of that guitar? In my lunch break i was searching 7 string.org .. and can only find you have the Vixen Red Custom shop .. as your main 7 string ... do you have a gear listing? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sentient (Jan 16, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Just out of curiosity, which clips did you like the most? I'm interested to hear which ones people prefer. As aside, the clips I've posted contain 2-3 of our main songs, but the majority of our best material has yet to be recorded, so stay tuned



My favorite parts:
	09  1:17 to 1:40 (especially that bit at 1:22 & 1:23)
	11  Love the way that riff was slowed down at 3:44. Also, excellent two guitar part from 4:26 to 4:43
	13  3:05 to 3:28
	22  1:18 (love both the riff ending, and the one beginning, and the transition between them both.)
	25  The whole damn song \m/
	29  1:27 to 1:38

Just a couple of questions:
	Does your drummer actually play 29 at that speed? Holy crap, I would think even the drum machine struggled with that one. 
	What exactly is the "bfd" thing used to program these drums? (I'm just not familiar with it.) Sounds great, and very well programmed. Ive done a lot of programming on an old Dr. Rhythm DR-550, and I know how tedious it can be to just do one song, but the results were pretty damn cool.

PS: I thought you were gonna post up some more of this metal goodness? C'mon man, throw us another bone.


----------



## Abaddon (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey all, Zim's out of town for the week , but as the other guitarist for Nemecide i think I can respond to a few of these. First off, thanks for all the compliments, we appreciate it very much and are more than happy you guys dig it. So allow me to start here...



Slayer89 said:


> Dude, all this stuff is beyond sick. I think the Viking tune would sound better with different drums, though. I love the riffs, but the drums are just rubbing me the wrong way. I think it's more the sound of them than what's being played, though.
> 
> Anyway, put me on the list for buying this stuff when available.



-...Thank you very much. But that song needed an " * ". The drums were done by myself and not the drummer. So they're rather basic and are actually kinda far off from what he really does during a few parts. (Not really a Main song anywho...)



VicerExciser said:


> Dude I've been listening to at least one of your songs almost every day since you put these up, great shit man.
> I'm just really wondering what they sound like with vocals.



The vocals are in the midst of being recorded and will be up very soon. Stay tuned...



Sentient said:


> My favorite parts:
> 	09  1:17 to 1:40 (especially that bit at 1:22 & 1:23)
> 	11  Love the way that riff was slowed down at 3:44. Also, excellent two guitar part from 4:26 to 4:43
> 	13  3:05 to 3:28
> ...



-Well, yes our drummer does play at that speed. He's fuckin' lightning back there!!!
-BFD is just a drum program we use as a plug-in for Sonar. It uses a Midi map and is actually really quick and easy to get the hang of and gets great results. It can be a little tedious, but that just depends on what your playing.
-...and oh yes, there will be more... next time WITH vocals!!!


----------



## soldierkahn (Jan 17, 2008)

:: BOWS ::


nuff said...


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 21, 2008)

one word:

A-fucking-mazing

or

In-fucking-credible


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 23, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> one word:
> 
> A-fucking-mazing
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thanks man, I'm glad you dig it


----------



## Drache713 (Feb 9, 2008)

DUDE, yes! VOX! Nick, I've said it before and I'll say it again man, Nemecide's shit is badass!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2008)

Drache713 said:


> DUDE, yes! VOX! Nick, I've said it before and I'll say it again man, Nemecide's shit is badass!



Thanks Matt  We're going to be updating the MySpace with a ton of shit very soon, I'll make another post then


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 14, 2008)

Just a heads up, a lot of the songs originally posted in this thread have now vocals added. I know some of you were curious to hear vocals. Unfortunately I had to use my SM57 to record his vocals (not ideal), but it sounds alright. 

Also our MySpace page now actually has some content on it 


And while we're at it, here's a new song...well newly recorded, one of our older songs in reality. I think it came out well except for one part that I totally have out of time:

[media]http://www.nemecide.com/MySpace%20Demo%202007/16.mp3[/media]


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 14, 2008)

zimby, that's my favorite song by you guys so far.
fucking sick, duder.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> zimby, that's my favorite song by you guys so far.
> fucking sick, duder.



Cool man thanks  That's what we usually play last at our show. That's also the song that I posted a video for once before.


----------



## Sentient (Feb 15, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Just a heads up, a lot of the songs originally posted in this thread have now vocals added.



Oh, hell yeah. Man, after listening to those tracks as much as I have, it's really cool to now hear 'em with vocals on top of 'em. I'm diggin' your singer. I hear the Phil Enselmo comparison that was mentioned previously. Very cool & fits the music well. 


zimbloth said:


> And while we're at it, here's a new song...well newly recorded, one of our older songs in reality.


Dude, excellent stuff.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 15, 2008)

Sentient said:


> Oh, hell yeah. Man, after listening to those tracks as much as I have, it's really cool to now hear 'em with vocals on top of 'em. I'm diggin' your singer. I hear the Phil Enselmo comparison that was mentioned previously. Very cool & fits the music well.
> 
> Dude, excellent stuff.



Thanks man, I'm glad you dig it. We have around 20 songs that haven't been recorded yet, so there should be a lot more posted soon


----------



## Euthanasia (Feb 16, 2008)

Thats Rock man!!
Great Sound, Great Music, Great playing!!
Clear and punchy!!
Great Job!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2008)

Euthanasia said:


> Thats Rock man!!
> Great Sound, Great Music, Great playing!!
> Clear and punchy!!
> Great Job!



Thanks dude


----------



## mat091285 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey zimbloth ... the final demo mixes with the VOCALS are really sweet!! .. amazing stuff .. want to ask .. if you don't mind what tuning were these songs in? Sounds like Drop C ... ? 

THANKS!


----------



## Naren (Feb 20, 2008)

mat091285 said:


> Hey zimbloth ... the final demo mixes with the VOCALS are really sweet!! .. amazing stuff .. want to ask .. if you don't mind what tuning were these songs in? Sounds like Drop C ... ?
> 
> THANKS!



ADGCFAD (seven string 1 step down)



zimbloth said:


> Just a heads up, a lot of the songs originally posted in this thread have now vocals added. I know some of you were curious to hear vocals. Unfortunately I had to use my SM57 to record his vocals (not ideal), but it sounds alright.
> 
> Also our MySpace page now actually has some content on it
> 
> ...



That song's awesome, dude. Definitely my favorite song I've heard from your band.  Too bad there're no vocals.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 20, 2008)

nick's band tunes 7s ADGCFAD

edit: ninja'd by Naren!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 20, 2008)

Naren said:


> That song's awesome, dude. Definitely my favorite song I've heard from your band.  Too bad there're no vocals.



Thanks man. There'll be vocals added very soon 



WarriorOfMetal said:


> nick's band tunes 7s ADGCFAD



Yep, all our songs are in that tuning.


----------

